# Murray comet 6 value



## Euphman06 (Sep 15, 2011)

What would be the value of this bike as it sits? I'm thinking about going for this deal but not sure what is fair to offer. I'm a reseller so need to get a good deal, but this bike interests me for some reason. Any help on this?


----------



## SailorMac (Sep 15, 2011)

It's pretty cool, like a 3 speed Flightliner (early 60s). This one is pretty rough though, can't really say what resale value would be. Perhaps a hit with the ratrod guys. Here's an old ad for the Comet VI.


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 17, 2011)

Anyone? I can't seem to find good information out there on the internet about this bike. Ebay only has vintage ads with the bike in it, so I'm thinking it's on the rare side? or just completely not collectible?


----------



## halfatruck (Sep 17, 2011)

*Comet*

I had a comet like you show in the photo (Comet VI) I purchased (complete) for $40, cleaned up and resold for $185

 (with new tires). Don't know if this is any help but they are not real valuable.......


----------



## partsguy (Sep 18, 2011)

This may sound cruel, but for the purpose of solely making money, this would be a parts bike. As is, it would be about $40 retail. Now, if that tail light works or has little rust, it could be a few bucks, not sure exactly on price, pitty it is missing the lens. The rack itself $10, and the tank another $20, rear fender $10 if will clean up, chaingaurd another $10, so on, so forth. 



The rack actually looks to be a Huffy version. That being the case, and is you part it out, let me know on the tail light-if it at least a solid piece of metal.


----------

